# Living room



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Here are some before pictures of a living room I'm about to paint. Will be using some staging to paint the ceiling.














































Will post some afters when I get completed.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

The last painter must have sprayed the whole LV - no cutting required!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

That they did. I've been going through painting ceilings white all last week.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That should be a huge improvement! What a shame to paint such a beautiful space all a single color! All I see are the pot lights and outlets!


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like a fun job but is staging necessary?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet job man!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

StefanC said:


> Looks like a fun job but is staging necessary?


If there were no can lights or prep on the ceiling I'd just ladder it for the ceiling & wall cut. But with the can lights, theres no way to lower them and cut around.....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Think I also saw part of a ceiling fan blade in the first picture....


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

How about mask off and use a 8 foot ladder a long wand and have someone back roll you can cut the walls into the ceiling


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you have to take everything off the walls, pictures, the stupid iron decorations? Or is that the HO's job? Just curious how you do it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> How about mask off and use a 8 foot ladder a long wand and have someone back roll you can cut the walls into the ceiling


But what about the light fixtures? Got to cut around them somehow. And if there's any drywall nail pops, stress cracks in the middle.......


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

When you guys say staging, are you talking about this sort of thing we have in the UK?

Goes up in about 10 mins and can be wheeled around..


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

yep....


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

I know it's not a large area but I think it would still be quicker and easier with staging (scaffold tower) than other methods but I suppose it's personal preference


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> If there were no can lights or prep on the ceiling I'd just ladder it for the ceiling & wall cut. But with the can lights, theres no way to lower them and cut around.....


Yeah I noticed the lights after I posted, 16ft a-frame maybe?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> But what about the light fixtures? Got to cut around them somehow. And if there's any drywall nail pops, stress cracks in the middle.......


Well I think if you can reach it enough to repair nail pops/cracks and unhook the can lights plus tape off the hanging lights if any. You could use a step ladder for the middle and extension ladder for the sides with stand offs. I hope it is a color/sheen that is user friendly. With that said you really would have to see it in person, but I just don't much care for using staging that much, hate the thought of dropping heavy things in a nice house like that, not to say I do it that much.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> That they did. I've been going through painting ceilings white all last week.


Hey,your not doing this by yourself are you?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

StefanC said:


> Looks like a fun job but is staging necessary?


Paul is correct.

The ceiling is 20' high. Some of the can lights are too far out from the wall to reach from an extension ladder and there is a ceiling fan right in the middle. Otherwise, I'd just cut-in off the extension and roll from the ground.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> Hey,your not doing this by yourself are you?


I am. No big deal, but if any of Portland/Vancouver painters are slow, I have work for a few days.

I'm going with 2 1/2 sections of staging w/jacks. Platform will be right at 13'-5" That would leave me with a 6'-5" reach.

The hardwood will be covered with 1/4" Masonite.

Ceiling goes two coats of AcroPure flat in a linen white.

Walls will go two coats AcroPure eggshell.

The insets may or may not get an accent color.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Not to say your wrong about the height but if that is a standard 6'8 door on the first level if you double that and add a couple of feet your looking at about 16 feet, sometime they look higher than you think.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Aren't you glad you posted that on here?lol


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Do you have to take everything off the walls, pictures, the stupid iron decorations? Or is that the HO's job? Just curious how you do it.


The owners were going to work on moving furniture and pictures this weekend.

I also have moving covered in the proposal


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbup:this is why I don't post pictures on here.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> Not to say your wrong about the height but if that is a standard 6'8 door on the first level if you double that and add a couple of feet your looking at about 16 feet, sometime they look higher than you think.


You're right! The ceiling is technically 19'-7", but I rounded it off to 20.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> Aren't you glad you posted that on here?lol


Not a problem. I'm waiting for someone to suggest a man lift! LOL!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


VanDamme said:


> Not a problem. I'm waiting for someone to suggest a man lift! LOL!


Yeah, I can see you now, out of control on a man lift alone in their liv room while they are out of town.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Not a problem. I'm waiting for someone to suggest a man lift! LOL!


Naw, that would be hard to get through the door and would destroy the flooring. Go with this.... :thumbup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, I can see you now, out of control on a man lift alone in their liv room while they are out of town.


I lived in JLG's for the good part of 12 years, from little 40's to 110's

If I have any say, I'll never step foot in a lift again! Major lift burn-out. :no:


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> You're right! The ceiling is technically 19'-7", but I rounded it off to 20.


Are you renting the staging? If so, check the price on a 16' A-frame also. Should be cheaper and quicker to set-up and complete all your mid-ceiling work.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice work - dude.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm a ladder guy as well. Good looking job :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing the color change!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

StefanC said:


> Are you renting the staging? If so, check the price on a 16' A-frame also. Should be cheaper and quicker to set-up and complete all your mid-ceiling work.


Set up staging today. 2 1/2 sections on jacks. The half sections are used as handrails. It was only $180 for the week. Should only need it 2 days.

I'm old.....once I climb that far up, I want to stay for a few minutes! LOL!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I'm old.....once I climb that far up, I want to stay for a few minutes! LOL!


Old? LOL I will be 48 in 3 weeks. Now thats old.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> Set up staging today. 2 1/2 sections on jacks. The half sections are used as handrails. It was only $180 for the week. Should only need it 2 days.
> 
> I'm old.....once I climb that far up, I want to stay for a few minutes! LOL!


Is it a roller? They're nice, you can just leave the wheels unlocked and roll yourself around once your up there.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> The hardwood will be covered with 1/4" Masonite.


Good call! Thats what I would do. :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good call! Thats what I would do. :thumbsup:


Got the ceiling two coated today. Start on the walls Wed.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

looking good. are the HO's living there while you work on the place? And did they ask you to change light bulbs while you were up there?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

They are. House is pretty good size. They don't need the living room.

I offered to change any lights, but they have one of those pole bulb changers.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Did you finish yet?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Rob said:


> Did you finish yet?


Rob, The living took me 2 1/2 days. Then I was off the job for a frikken' week with a Diverticulitis attack. Started back up Saturday and finished with 1/2 a day today.

Tomorrow is a float day; looking at a job that should start in a week or so, then starting a job Thursday


----------



## mwaters27 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks good!:thumbup:


----------

